# Who's Who



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Decided to mock up a list of the different officers we have in our wonderful commonwealth. Not sure if this is the right place to post. Feel free to add things if needed. (Lets try to keep it BS free mmmkay?)

*State Police-* Fully Trained to Complete Duties, Arrest Powers, Armed, Patrols certain areas of State or conducts 
other police duties. State Police Exam- State Police Academy.

*Town/City Police-* Fully Trained to Complete Duties, Arrest Powers, Armed, Patrols certain areas of Town/City or 
conducts other police duties. Civil or Non Civil Service- Municipal Police Academy.

*Campus Police-* Fully Trained to Complete Duties, Usually has Arrest Powers, Armed or Un-Armed, along with 
conducting normal police duties, completes lockups, and special patrols of buildings/areas on campus. Non Civil Service, Sometimes exam- SSPO Academy.

*Auxiliary Police-* Usually Fully Trained to complete duties, usually does not have arrest powers, armed or un-armed, 
some patrol city parks, buildings, others simply preform duties such as directing traffic at churches, parades, 
etc. Most duties, powers, weapons are decided upon by the Chief of Police. Non Civil Service, Sometimes exam- Reserve Police Academy.

*Special Police-* Differs somewhat from Auxiliary Police. Depending on town/city special police can be paid and 
preform basic traffic direction duties at details, or fills in for full time officers during periods of time such 
as vacations. Can be armed or un-armed, have powers or not have powers. Reserve Police Academy (although most are 
not sent to an academy).

*Police Cadet-* Still in some larger city's. Cadets usually answer phones, handle basic paperwork, and check on 
prisoners. No police powers, usually not sent to academy.

*Public Safety/Campus Safety [CONTRACT/SECURITY]-* Hired as a private contract security officer to preform security duties. 
Officers may wear similar uniforms to appear to be police officers but are not. No academy.

*Public Safety/Campus Safety [IN-HOUSE]-* Smaller colleges may have fully trained Police Officers who use "Public 
Safety" to make their Police Department look more gentle. See Campus Police Above.

*Security [CONTRACT]-* Hired by a private contract security officer. Usually has basic training provided by company. Can be 
armed or un-armed. Patrols office buildings, some colleges, malls, and other various locations.

*S**ecurity [IN-HOUSE]-* Hired by a private company. Usually has basic training provided by company. Can be 
armed or un-armed. Patrols office buildings, some colleges, malls, and other various locations. Usually pay is better than contract security officers.

*Whacker-* Drives a older crown vic or ford tarus. May add flashing lights, antennas, and siren to vehicle for no apparent reason. Has no police powers, or anything to do with law enforcement. Easy to spot by neon vest or jacket hanging from back window. Hated in Massachusetts by every member of law-enforcement.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

State Police are not civil service.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Not yet atleast Killjoy


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> State Police are not civil service.


I can't find where he said they are......

The differences between auxiliary/special/reserve vary so much from one city/town to another that it's really impossible to define them; it's like trying to nail Jello to the wall.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I can't find where he said they are......


He edited it out.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

The Police Cadet Program that UMass has, their Cadets do anything but answer phones. Some are academy trained. Those that are academy trained are sworn in to have arrest powers. Most other Cadet Programs do usually have their cadets answering phones and greeting people coming into the station.

Whackers don't always drive Crown Vics and Taurus' either.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

resqjyw0 said:


> Whackers don't always drive Crown Vics and Taurus' either.


This is true; the infamous ER-1 of CMPSA infamy is a Ford Explorer.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

DodgeRam's description of a whacker accurately describes a POS that was screwing up traffic that I was caught in last month on Rt. 9 in Framingham. Dark Blue Crown Vic (98 or 99). Dark tint. Blue official plates (not police or fire). Appeared to be amber lights on the rear deck and a lime green jacket laid across the rear deck in between the lights. I wasn't able to catch up to get a plate #. If I was able to catch up, he was going to be seeing obscene gestures and hearing obscene language at the next red light... He wasn't worth causing an accident over.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Two changes, and I'm not trying to start a war with the first...

1) State police patrol ALL areas of the state

2) Mall Security: Private, unarmed (except for the 48 inch maglight, brick radio, and 13 other leatheround cases that contain latex gloves), patrols the Gap, Gloria jeans, promotional opportunity: food court


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

You need to distinguish between Specials (town or city) and State Specials (e.g. campus cops). Town/city specials I believe always have arrest powers? Municipal specials are really just PT police officers. Of course they are subject to that department's policies and procedures. Sometimes specials are unarmed, but not usually.

Also, some campus types are sworn as sheriffs (not to open that can of worms)

You also need to add the Environmental Police, and if you want to be complete, the ASPCA also.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Also some colleges/universities send their officers to municipal academies

Don't forget about Hospital police either, MGH, Beth Israel, Boston Medical (though technically BU affiliated)


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

78thrifleman said:


> 1) State police patrol ALL areas of the state.


If you want to get technical, I didn't realize I can only patrol certain areas of my city.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

I was thinking sectors, where I come from you stay in the sector you are assigned to


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

DodgeRam said:


> I was thinking sectors, where I come from you stay in the sector you are assigned to


That's the best joke I've heard yet!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

78thrifleman said:


> 2) Mall Security: Private, unarmed (except for the 48 inch maglight, brick radio, and 13 other leatheround cases that contain latex gloves), patrols the Gap, Gloria jeans, promotional opportunity: food court


Your just annoyed that some of them get to wear smokey hats too..


----------

